# Stab Phlebectomy with ligation confusion



## Jody Mortensen (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm confused & need help, surgeon performs stab phlebectomy & I can handle the CPT code of 37765 & states the following: "A total of 15 stab phlebectomies were used & the marked varicose veins were excised.  We encountered the previously treated greater saphenous vein & ligated it on the distal third of her thigh."  My confusion is with the ligation of the greater saphenous vein.  Is the ligation considered a seperate procedure or part of 37765? If seperate, do I use CPT code 37700?  Please help & thank you.

                                        Jody


----------



## heathermc (Jul 13, 2009)

you would need to use the code 37722, ligation of long (greater) saphenous vein along with 37765.


----------



## Jody Mortensen (Jul 14, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for your response.


----------

